# Dyna-Glo Wide Body Vertical Offset Smoker



## joe drought (Jul 17, 2015)

I ordered a new Dyna-Glo wide body vertical offset smoker last week on-line.  After reading some threads on modifications to similar grills, I also order a tube of Sil-Bond high temp food grade silicone and Nomex tape.  I thought I should follow the advice of those who have done this before and do the mods as I put it together.













20150717_161001.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






This unit came in a large, heavy box with all components packed tightly and securely.  Even though there was plenty of packing material, the unit still had a few dings on it ... nothing I'm concerned about,













20150717_161026.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






After reading about some of you fixing your leaking and heat retention problems by sealing the fire box and smoke box with high-temp silicone and Nomex tape, I ordered some on-line.  I had picked up a tube of J-B Weld red-high silicone, but after calling the company, they did not recommend their product for food prep applications.













20150717_164316.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015


















20150717_165451.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






I applied a bead of the Sil-Bond around the openings between the fire box and cook chamber.  As an afterthought, I really didn't need the bead between the two large openings.  I also put some silicone around the screw holes.













20150717_173422.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






Also applied some silicone around the temp gauge, in case smoke and heat would escape there.













20150717_200048.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






It appears that the company listened to the complaints about leaky doors.  They have added some oven seal around the cook chamber door.  This addition, along with the door latches in the two photos below, seem to really make a tight seal.













20150717_181658.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015


















20150717_181828.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015


















20150717_195120.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






Although, the fire box seemed to be fairly tight, I went ahead and added the Nomex tape to the door, anyway.  Now, it is really tight.













20150717_181552.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






This is the inside configuration.













20150717_195610.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






This smoker comes with a decent rib rack.  We'll see how well it works soon.













20150717_195640.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






It also has hanging hooks already installed at the top of the cook chamber.













20150717_193249.jpg



__ joe drought
__ Jul 17, 2015






I'll let the silicone cure overnight and season it tomorrow.  Can't wait to do my first smoke in it.


----------



## va_connoisseur (Jul 22, 2015)

Great build log. I would like to see how the first cook went


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 22, 2015)

hopefully you did the boiled water test with the therm before siliconing it in place....  nice looking smoker BTW...


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 26, 2015)

Chance to season it yet and if so how did it run? Ready to buy one and am curious.


----------



## loaf31 (Jan 10, 2016)

How has this worked out for you?


----------



## loaf31 (Jan 10, 2016)

Joe Drought said:


> I ordered a new Dyna-Glo wide body vertical offset smoker last week on-line.  After reading some threads on modifications to similar grills, I also order a tube of Sil-Bond high temp food grade silicone and Nomex tape.  I thought I should follow the advice of those who have done this before and do the mods as I put it together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How has this worked out for you?


----------

